# Christmas moss and flourish Excel



## bpmox (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a tank with an overflow with lots of christmas moss. I would like to promote faster growth and I've got everything I would need except a carbon source. I can't do CO2 because of the amount of turbulance in the water, so I was wondering how well the different mosses hold up to excel. If it were stem plants I wouldn't think twice about it, but I'm worried excel might damage the moss.

Thanks.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

if you dose excel according to the labels recommendations, and you do not pore it directly on to the moss itself, excel will not harm your moss. keep in mind moss is one of the few popular plants that does NOT require a carbon source, or even a lot of light for that matter, so excel is a useful trace, but the carbon may not make any noticeable different. the best way to increase moss yields are to keep your water temperature from getting warm, and by pulling apart any dense pockets of moss to more evenly distribute it in your tank. I have also found that large water changes can slow moss growth, so avoid doing water changes of more than 50%, no more than twice per week.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I was trying to rid a large clump of Christmas Moss of a BBA infestation about a month ago. I put it into a separate container and was dosing Excel. The moss died within a day or two. I thought it was impossible to kill it. Since I've been told that people have grown moss in a jar in their windowsill, I'm inclined to believe that the Excel applied directly (as mentioned by spypet) was likely the culprit.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

If your overflow is the only reason your not doing co2 then know that many have oveflows with co2... you may have to do some modifications depending on how the overflow is setup but should be possible.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have noticed that my moss hates excel and dies of regardless of where I put it.


----------

